# Miss Annie's foaling thread



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok...so I actually started one for Annie a back in October...but didnt contribute to it often because I became so involved in other foaling threads,,,lol..and I was a tad discouraged with some of the terrible comments some people were making...not on my thread..but others. Well...now in my fourth month of HF...I feel Im ready to take any comment!! Ha! Anyhow, Annie is my beautiful 3yr old registered paint, she is bred to an AQHA stallion named "Watchem Two Step" aka "Jack", who is one of "Two Eyed Jack"s great grandsons...he is...I believe...a red dun...

Annie's due date is up in the air as the previous owners said the stallion was in the pasture with her starting in march of last year...and we purchased her at the end of may...we were told he was seen covering her the week before we took her home..not that that matters...I have heard of many mares still letting stallions cover them long into their pregnancies. So...I guess she could be due anytime from end of feb...to end of april...im guessing closing to april as I find it hard to believe she was in season first off in march..but anything is possible here in canada..LOL

Ok...so...Ive done as much research as I can possibly do...she has been checked by the vet a couple times..who seems to think she is due sooner than later...so who knows...lol and now as the time draws nearer...Im getting excited!!! She is looking good and is the sweetest girl...well...IMO...the baby kicks up a storm during her evening treat fest and its soo cool to watch...so...here we go...bear with me...LOL

Here are some pics ranging from the day we brought her home..til our famous New years photos... please enjoy!!! if you dont....please dont tell me about it!!!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Here is the sire..."Watchem Two Step"


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I have mares that cycle in Jan, who have not been under lights here in Alberta. 

Has she started to bag up at all?


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I have nothing to add but the fact that I call my Annie either Annie girl or miss Annie. Or grouchy pants, she's a grump lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear you saw some nasty comments on here, in my experience the people on here are nothing but positive and, actually stunningly nice 
Love the shot of your girl from behind LOL I recognise that lopsided look! ;-) Good luck with the foaling hope all goes well.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

FGR...no she has not bagged up at all yet...only difference I see is that her nipples are larger and thicker than they used to be. She is also a maiden mare...so could make it a little harder to guess!!!
and Merlot...your thread is THE BESTTT!!! You have actually inspired me!!! Poor Annie is getting so large she can hardly walk...lol the others try to get her to play and she used to love it...now she glares at them as if to say " can you not see how frickin BIG my stomach is"???????? LOL


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

See what I mean? nothing but positive LOL Thanks Petal


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes! I dont mind constructive critizism...if someone thinks Im doing something horribly wrong...lol..I guess Ive seen too many threads about how no one should be breeding...blah blah blah...lol One observation I have made in my herd...well small herd of 3...but herd none the less...lol...is that my daughters QH pony is now bossing Annie...when Annie was the lead mare for the last 7 months....now Annie still is the boss of my gelding Jasper....thought that was kind of weird...Ive been doing some research on herd behaviour..and the only thing I can come up with is that sometimes mares later in their pregnancy will give up there lead spot...simply because they dont have the energy...but usually take it back once they have foaled....has anyone had a simular experience within their herd??


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Yep herd dynamics are a constantly changing thing. It fascinates me - I manage a herd of around 5 - 7 horses (depending on time of year we shift some in to other paddocks etc)
Everytime we move or change something, the herd dynamics shift.
Merlot was very meek during her pregnancy, through most of it she wouldn't have anything to do with Persil who was her companion once we shifted her out of the herd. The morning she foaled she was all over him like a rash but now that she has her baby she is treating the Persil as if he is a the local paddock paedophile LOL.
Persil behaves like the paddock stallion when he is in the herd but is being very mild around Merlot and Zephyr I am pleased to report ;-) (so far anyhow)
So yes herd dynamics change constantly.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks Merlot! Thats what I figured...just thought it was weird after all this time that suddenly the little pony moved into the lead!!! Im also wondering...its so hard with not knowing her exact due date...when am I supposed to separate her from the others?? I think this will stress her greatly...alot of our friends are telling us she should be brought into a stall every night soon....but they have two shelters...one of them being right in the barn...and Annie has never been in a stall before...they are outdoor 24/7...I think this may upset her more than needs to right now...or anytime for that matter....and another thing Im getting sick and tired of ppl telling me already is that we should wean the foal by 5 months...NO WAY....they can rake me over the coals all they want for that one...but I dont care....growing up I always had horses...not that that makes me an expert...but I certainly recall the day when my pony had her filly...they were never separated from the heard...that mamma took care of her...and when she was about 9 months old...that mamma told her to STOP nursing!!! LOL I remember poor Sharra trying and trying...then just giving up...


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

ok tHERE ARE MANY DIFFERENT THOUGHTS ABOUT THESE WUESTIONS SO i'LL GIVE YOU MINE FOR WHAT THEY ARE WORTH - Oops sorry didn't mean to shout LOL.
1. I am totally against horses living in a stall HOWEVER I live in NZ where the climate is mild so everything is done out in the paddock. I realise that some of you are dealing with bloody awful climate conditions - heavy snow etc so I am not the one to ask about this but my gut instinct is always to look to the wild...if your weather is not too bad around foaling then leave her out in the paddock - she will choose her own 'nesting spot' (yes they do) and she chooses around a week before she foals.
2. Regarding separation, if she is in a herd environment with mares she does not need to be separated - as long as you have a big enough paddock and she can get away from the others, she will be happier left with them however (there's that word again) if you have an annoying busy-body gelding (like I did) then separation may be necessary at least a week or two before foaling but only to a next door paddock so they can still touch and see each other over the fence. Always remember horses are HERD animals and herd animals MUST HAVE the company of other members of their herd in order to feel safe and comfortable.
3. last point (I promise) - God how I love to lecture ;-) Weaning - once again I believe that weaning should not be done before 9 months - again look to the wild - they're not weaned until just before the next foal is born. It's not just about milk but about learning to be a horse. My favourite article on this is here (Scroll down to progressive weaning)
Natural Horse World Articles-Foals
I think this woman is great.
Do NOT get talked into weaning earlier UNLESS there are major problems with the mares ability to care for her foal.
All and all it sounds like you know what to do and good for you - shtick to your gunsh


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Sire's not a red dun.  He's a bay. 

She could have very well been in season as soon as she was out with him and you could be looking at a February baby. Can you get a pic of her udder?


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks again Merlot! So Im on the right track...because that is exactly how I feel on all account!! Annie is in with one other mare and one gelding...who she bosses miserably and wont come near her without permission...if I separate them...I would have to put him with the other mare so he is not alone...Im hoping she doesnt foal out til closer to april...at least late march would solve the problem of the whole stalling idea...I could easily keep her up in the winter paddock, where she has access to a large 20 x 30 run in within the barn, thats where they all are now...I have been putting straw bedding in there which they all like to lie on...sometimes together...lol and I could move the other two to the back paddock where there is a separate run in...so I do have a plan....I just hate the thought of separating them at all...but know I may have to...as it is right now, my daughter's pony is trailered off to lessons weekly, leaving for about a 3 hour period...and geeze..when we get home you would think she was gone for a year the way the other two carry on!!! I have read the article...and many others alike and fully agree when it comes to weaning...they really do need more than just nurishment from their mothers...we have a big outdoor sandring here at the farm..im soo excited to work Annie in the ring with the little one following behind!! He will be learning too!! (and I only say he because I just have a feeling its going to be a colt) lol


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Nd- I thought that originally...but when posted him on another thread under colours and genetics a while back...was told by several ppl that he is no way a bay dun...after being made to feel like an idiot of course...barnwitches...:O


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No he isn't a bay dun, he isn't a red dun either. He is just bay. Nothing wrong with being a bay. 

I was one of the ones commenting on the previous thread as well.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

I will try to get some udder pics later on today...they are in no way even starting to bag up yet...


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

oh...lol...well when we saw him at the farm where we purchased Annie.. we were told he was a bay dun...he has the tiger striping on legs and dark dorsal stripe...his registration papers say that as well....not that I care...between you and I...I want the foal to be painted sooo bad...so,,,prob wont happen...LOL


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

:lol:

On color... Were the sire and your mare tested for OLWS/frame before breeding?


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Im guessing no...from the likes of where she came from...lol...Im still not convinced that the stallion wasnt always in the herd...the previous owned has changed her story a few times...and when I asked that same question...she pretty much told me it was a ridiculous question to ask....and while Im on that note...I want to ask your opinion..and anyone else's who is reading this...the previous owner added me on facebook a couple months ago...to keep up with Annie's progress...which at first..I thought was cool...so when I took some pics a couple weeks ago(new years etc) of Annies belly...I tagged her in one of them...thinking she would think it was nice to see how big her belly was and how she was coming along...well...tonight when I came home and checked my facebook...there was a NASTY message from her saying that she DEMANDS I take the picture down...that is was EMBARRASSING for her to have that on her facebook and for everyone to see...that no one wants to see how fat she is or cares about her HUGE belly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and I put the words in capital...just like she did.....am I crazy???? or is that just weird????? here I am...and everyone who knows me..soooo very excited about the fact that I can see the foal move...and how much she is progressing...and how the time is getting closer....and about 20 ppl commented on that same photo saying how awesome that is...how cute her belly is..how we must be getting so excited...and on and on...and here is her previous owner....telling me that it is an embarrassment and I should take it down...IMMEDIATELY....can someone please explain this to me???? Im losing my mind here....


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Sounds like the previous owner is off her rocker. Just untag her from the picture and delete her comment off of it and leave it at that.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Thats exactly what I did!!!! geeze....she would fall over if she ever found this site...****


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Good Grief, I just saw the bit about the facebook comment!!! Some people huh!
Perhaps you should recommend this site to her LOL Sounds like She'd get really excited over all the photos of the mares breasts ;-)


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

I'd remove her from fb and delete her comments. What a wierdo


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

LOLOL...I was dumbfounded...how could a pic of my horses belly be embarrassing...lol I took her right off my friends list...the ultimate diss...LOL i had to resist not sending her udder shots....


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Is she offended by a pregnant mare? She's a breeder correct? some people...sheesh


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

The only way I can see how she'd be offended is if she somehow thought you were calling her fat by tagging her in the photo of the prego mare??? Whatever the reason, unfriending her was probably the best decision. If she wants to add you again, I would limit anything she can see. If it's a diss being unfriended, it's a bigger dissbeing refriended and not able to see anything more than if you weren't friends with the person. 

On the note of putting her in the barn, I would play it by ear. Since you're in Ontario, snow is definitely a factor and it isn't unheard of for anywhere in Canada to get a freak snowstorm between March and May. That being said, you may want to accustom her to being in the barn sooner rather than later should you find that the weather neccesitates you to have her there when she's near due. If it becomes a routine, she won't feel as much anxiety.

When my mare was in foal, we didn't have a large pasture on the yard where she'd be able to go off and pick her spot away from the others and our larger pasture was too far way from the yard (1/4 mile away) that I was comfortable leaving my mare out there to foal. We did separate her from the herd about 3-4 weeks prior to her due date. To help ease some of the anxiety, I made sure I spent as much time with her as possible, grooming etc., especially the first couple of days. After that, she settled right in and didn't mind being solo. Of course I made sure I went out daily to groom, give her treats and lovings, etc. and she had no issues foaling outside. That was late June though, so there wasn't a risk of snow or cold temperatures.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Woohoo!! Another foaling thread! I hope you get that paint baby you're wishing for and hope it's a good and healthy foaling.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow sounds like a crazy ex owner, sometimes they are worse than ex boyfriends  

I will keep my fingers crossed for your painted baby!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I love your mare! She's got such cool markings! All the best for a healthy foaling!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Good luck with the foaling, your mare is gorgeous!! Has she or the stud been tested for frame?


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh and ignore the previous owner been an idiot on Facebook. I posted tons of boobie photos and girls parts as well as tummy shots when my mare was pregnant and even though ppl got a shock seeing them on their news feed, they understand how crazy I am and how excited I was! So don't let it bother you. Just block her and move on


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks Glynnis! its frustrating not knowing the due date and having to deal with such a large window of possible foaling time...Im thinking I will leave her up in the winter paddock where she can come right into the large run in within the barn...Im keeping it with fresh straw bedding daily and she lays down in it quite often...I can always move the other two to the back paddock...they will still be able to see her...but not bother her...Im just so worried about all of them...lol...my gelding is very in love with Annie too...thinks he is the father..lol so I know he wont be impressed with this whole separation thing...Im starting to bring her right into the closed side of the barn nightly to groom and give her treats...she follows me in circles...lol its actually allowing me to work on her ground work...even in a smaller space...she is listening very well...stands patiently while i hold her treat pan and fill it with her feed etc...then she knows she cannot rush into the pan...its pretty cute...she backs up about three steps...lowers her head as if to say "please may I have it now??"...she knows then I will place it on the ground and she can enjoy! 
Thanks for all the wonderful comments!! Im so excited...if this foal is anywhere half as smart as its mother I will have hit the jackpot!!!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah, that would be tough. And given that we live in the land of ice and snow, you never know what Mother Nature is going to throw your way. The plan you have sounds good. Will it still be warm if the temperature takes a sudden dip?


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

you are right there! and yes...its not extremely warm inside..but out of the elements and much warmer than being directly outside in the cold. If this weather keeps up...who knows...right now its 3 degrees...supposed to go up to 9 by friday and rain....Im really hoping she holds on until april...lol this back and forth is worse...it was -10 2 days ago...uggghhh


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Well luckily, Ontario (at least southern Ontario) doesn't get as cold as it does here. It's been known to go down into the -20's and even -30's in Spring snow storms, though not frequently. I'm sure she will be just fine, but I'm still hoping that she holds out until April.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Holy smokes!! thats coldddd...!!!!!! I better stop complaining...lol


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

And ANOTHER expectant momma! Goodness! I LOVE FOALING SEASON!!!!! WooooHoooooooo!!:happydance::clap: I can never get enough babies.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

anniegirl said:


> Holy smokes!! thats coldddd...!!!!!! I better stop complaining...lol


Lol yup. To digress for a moment, I still remember a massive snowstorm we had here on April 20, 2008... don't ask me why I remember the date. I lived in a cul-de-sac with room mates and the way we were situated, the snow drifted across our driveway and across the entire cul-de-sac. We parked one behind the other and the first person trying to leave got stuck, trapping us all in. Then the 2nd person got stuck... long story short, we all got stuck. The temp was in the -30's and the wind was amazing. Not fun trying to push cars out in that type of weather. 

So from an Albertan perspective, a cold snap in April is not unheard of... not usual, but it happens. You tend to have much more milder springs than us though, so I'm hoping all goes well for you in that department!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

I haven't posted on here in a while...things are crazy busy...on top of everything else with our horses etc...we are opening a tack shop in april....so lots to do to get ready!!! Miss Annie is progressing well...Im going to take some pics of her tonight when I go out to give her treats Last night I swear the foal pushed both of his feet out the side of her stomach!!! My friend and I were watching and almost fell over!!! It was so funny to see!! Im getting very excited about the foal...I am however hoping she holds on for at least another month when the weather will start being a little more cooperative!!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Here are some pics of Annie today.... she's kinda grumpy...LOL


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

What a cute little mare!
I'd say from her udder she has a little ways to go yet..


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks Countryryder!! and yes...I think so too...Im hoping she holds out for at least another month...it would be nice to get through the worst of this weather!!


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Yay! Another foaling thread


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Geeze...we are getting slammed with a terrible winter storm right now...thankfully Annie is warm and dry....no changes with her udder...belly looks a little lower but her tailhead is still tight....baby is still moving like crazy!!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

You all stay safe and warm! Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers that the storm doesn't do too much damage.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I think you have until at least April by the last pictures. I like the one with her mouth open she looks like she is roaring like a tiger


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

She's a beautiful mare! Good luck!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yikes, you guys are just getting slammed with snow, drive safely if you have to. I just noticed that Annie has brown spots on her blaze, kind of like freckles. Super cute!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks guys!! Yes its been an aweful two days and still snowing and blowing...its supposed to calm down overnight tonight...so here's hoping!!! and yes Glynnis...I love her "freckles"!!! and Im glad to hear you all think we still have some time...the vet seems to think she is due sooner than later...but it seems to me they are often off with their predictions...LOL I would sooo happy if she held on at least another month!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

anniegirl said:


> Thanks guys!! Yes its been an aweful two days and still snowing and blowing...its supposed to calm down overnight tonight...so here's hoping!!! and yes Glynnis...I love her "freckles"!!! and Im glad to hear you all think we still have some time...the vet seems to think she is due sooner than later...but it seems to me they are often off with their predictions...LOL I would sooo happy if she held on at least another month!!


I'd almost bet ya she will be at least a mid March foaler (At the very earliest) 

And yes, vets are wrong more often the we realize it I'm afraid :-|


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Annie's udders have started to fill a little...she is grumpier than ever and Ive noticed the last few days that she is lying down alot. Her hind end is starting to get a little squishy...but her tailhead is still tight. Here are some shots from earlier today....Im hoping she holds out for a few more weeks....the weather is supposed to warm up


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She has at least a month to go yet I think. Cute baby belly


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Just a quick update on Annie...her udders are pretty full...and a yellowish clear liquid is dripping out...she has been waxed up yesterday and today as well....her hind end is a little more squishy and she has been holding her tail up quite a bit...she is still eating well and lying down more often....Ive been going out a few times throughout the evening and my husband checks her around 3am when he gets home from work...so...Im off now for the next week...so we will see what happens!!!


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Its time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

It would be nice if she held out til monday...my daughter has a horse show on sunday...Im guessing thats when she will have it....when we are all out of town for the day...LOL...she is maiden tho...so Im a little concerned about leaving her all day just in case...I may have to send them on without me....I would hate for something to go wrong and not be around....


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Hopefully she'll have this baby tonight.... *hint hint Annie*


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

If you want your mare to foal just make plans to leave the area.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Ha ha CMarie!! That's exactly what I think!! Do you guys think I should stay home tmo and send the gang to the show without me??? Im a little concerned with her being alone...Im going to put her in her stall for the day...but still...??? she was waxed up a little again this morning and still walking around with her tail up....she is extrememly grumpy...she wont let the other two horses within even 3 feet of me....her valva looks longer but still light pink...I may be starting to panick...maybe...lol


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

hopefully she'll go soon


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Is anything happening??


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Can you get someone else to horse sit for you while you go with your daughter?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I have three mares due in April between the 6-16th and they are all bagged up about 60% of the way and getting lose in the tail head, they won't be early ( I can't say for sure, but I'm pretty sure) I think based on her udder picture she still has a month or more to go, and updated pictures?


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

I had my folks stop in and check on her today...she was fine No baby...and FG...Her udders have filled about 4 times the size since the last photo...I will take some updated ones tmo in the daylight...every day there is a bit of yellowish wax in the morning...and again at night...when I squeeze them lightly yellowish liquid drips out...Im keeping her in at night and when we are away for any length during the day...she is happy in her stall now and actually tries to get in when she is out...I think she is growing tired of the other two trying to chase her around in the warm weather...lol they are all full of **** and vinegar...and she is just plain tired...lol my daughter's pony actually jumped on and put her front legs across her back earlier in an attempt to get her to join in on the games her and my gelding were playing....poor annie walked as fast as she could inside the barn and tried to get into her stall...poor girl is not in the mood!!! so if anything...she gets a rest in there....I know we could still have a couple weeks....Ive just heard so many stories involving maiden mares that I dont want to take a chance...especially at night out here with all the cayotes...its creepy...lol anyhow all is good so far...I will keep an eye on her and take some updated pics tmo...the show on the otherhand was great!! My daughter came home with a 3rd, 2 4th's and a 5th....so everyone was happy


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Congratulations to your daughter! How excited she must be, and she should be very proud of herself as well!!! 

How's our Miss Annie doing now? Gotta love these maidens and their games. :/ LOL!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks!! Yes she was pretty excited still no baby...she is getting grumpier by the day...last night she started bossing my daughter's pony...chased her right out of the barn with a big bite to her butt...usually the pony bosses her!!! There is still a yellowish liquid from her udders and Ive noticed her belly is even lower...so who knows....I give up..lol from all the threads Ive been keeping up with on here it seems she could stay that way for a while! Its so hard not knowing exactly when she was bread....all we know is that the stallion was in with her since march...and we bought her the second week of may....ughh...even the vet was wrong...she said she thinks she will have a feb baby..ha ha! Ill get some updated pics later when I go out to pic the paddock...it rained all night...melted alot of the snow...now down to -2 and light flurries...between Annie and this weather Im missing half my hair!!!!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Here are some updated pics from this afternoon....Miss grumpy pants has had about enough I think...LOL also threw in a couple happy pics of my daughter's pony lovin on our barn cat Simba...hope you dont mind!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Getting closer! I think April 12th will be the day


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

I wish Sizzle would keep herself as clean as Annie does! I swear she's part pig (totally takes after her daddy that way). LOL!
Annie looks like she's progressing nicely...notice how her udder makes a perfect li'l heart? Maybe it's just the weirdo in me to notice stuff like that....go figure. And the pics of Simba and the pony are just darling! LOVE them!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks Red Cedar!! They are all shedding something awful right now...Ive been trying to keep on top of it...but I think its a losing battle...LOL Poor Annie is moving slower and slower....this moring I went out to turn her out of her stall for the day and she was lying down....didnt even get up for her morning snack for about 5 mins...usually she is knocking me over to get to it...then she more or less played with it and took her time eating it....I also noticed she still had almost half of her hay in her stall from last night.....now I think she is just messing with me...LOL my husband is like.." she's holding her tail way up!!!!" Im like.."Ya ya...she's been doing that for a week....so what???" LOL She still eventually wondered outside to the roundbale.....so all is good


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, I will wager that Annie is going to go pretty soon. My bet's on her foaling out long before Sizzle! Squeeeee!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Well I dont know about that Red Cedar!! Sizzle looks pretty close too!! Im just hoping Annie holds out a couple weeks to tell you the truth...the weather has taken another turn for the worst here...-10 and more snow...Ive had enough!!! Its apparently supposed to get warmer by the end of the month and continue rising from there...so....here's hoping!!!! I tell ya...this little one will have an entire community rolling out the red carpet for him/her!!! We live in a small town and run a small business here...so now everyone in town is asking if she has had her foal yet...LOL....


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Small towns are awesome that way.  I do hope your weather straightens up soon and starts getting warmer. I'm like you, and ready for warmer days!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Its snowing and -9 this morning... supposed to be like this for another week at least....I think this has been the longest winter I can recall. On a positive note...I noticed this morning that Annie's udders have almost doubled in size!!! I will try to snap a pic later when Im out doing chores again. Im almost afraid to let her out today....I would hate for her to sneak to the back field and have the foal in 2 feet of snow...but I know she looks forward to stretching her legs and being outside....maybe Ill put her in a little earlier today....its just so nasty out


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Here are a couple pics from this morning...she doesnt seem to happy with this weather...LOL or with me following her with the camera..... Her udders are a bit fuller...still just a yellowish fluid...Im thinking a couple weeks yet....hoping actually...better weather ahead


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Hoping she holds out for you!! I hate cold weather and yucky gunk outside!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

This system must be all across Canada because it hasn't stopped snowing in Edmonton since Thursday and it was -23 with the wind this morning when I was walking to an appointment. This time last week, the snow was almost gone. Sigh, stupid mother nature. I think you have a few more weeks yet, so hopefully she'll hold out until it warms up for you! She looks like she is progressing nicely though, so I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Rain and snow mix here. Rather unpleasant considering Friday it was almost 80 degrees and sunny! 
She's looking great Anniegirl....sure you want to keep that bet?


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Love the photos with the cat LOL Goodluck with the foaling - all looking good from here


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks Merlot!!! and Red Cedar...Ive seen mares on here look like that for months...LOL So start saving those carrots....


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Annie is going first, I insist! hehehe!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

No really....after you!!!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Aw, subbing! I love her and the sire, wowzers!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Can't wait to see this babe x Fox waited until we'd had 3 weeks of beautiful sunny weather, then the cold set back in and bam! She foaled! We've now got snow and blizzards again now - I'm sure she did it so she could stay in her stable - she loves it in there! :lol:


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

LOL Reckyroo...Annie loves her stall too... I just came in from spending over an hour out there with there...I was lying in the corner and she stood over me grooming my hair and cheeks...lol I sing and she nods her head...not sure if its a coincidence yet...lol I did notice tonight that her udders are very very hard...and usually she doesnt even notice when Im tugging on them....but tonight she gave me "the look"....her hind end is still a little squishy...but no real other changes...she ate her feed with her carrots and apples and scrounged for crumbs....so who the heck knows...Im off all weekend now and plan on spending as much time with her as I can... the others I might add...are starting to get annoyed with Annie getting the special treatment...my other paint "Jasper" had to follow me back and forth everytime I made a trip to the manure pile tonight...lol...the last two times he held the hood of my coat with his teeth...poor boy....wait til the baby gets here...LOL


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

any updates?


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

How's Miss Annie coming along??? Ready to ship those carrots to me yet?


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

She is hanging onto this one! Her udders are very hard and full...and when I barely tugged on one of her nipples the other night, milk came shooting out...alot in a big stream!! Her vulva looks like its starting to relax a little more and she is starting to get the "V" shape...I'll take some new pics later when I go out to get her bed ready for the night Im guessing Annie and Sizzle will be neck and neck!!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh my there's a lot of us that are on pins and needles waiting! Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Subbing again I pressed unsubscribe -_- come on poniy!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Im going out shortly for more pics...I didnt have the heart to disturb her this morning...she has been laying down all morning...the others are litterally stepping over her head to move around her....I can hear the poor thing moaning everytime she takes a breath...she is sooooo tired and huge...I cant believe we do not have a baby yet....lol usually she will not leave me alone when im out picking the paddocks...but this morning she wouldnt even lift her head....I think she has had about enough!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Awww, poor girl.... Maybe you should explain to her that she would feel SOOOO much better if she would just push that baby on out. These mares sometimes need numerous pep talks before they decide to take our advice. LOL!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

ok...I went out to check on her....she was standing by the barn door....so I grabbed some quick picks...she is still groaning when she breathes and seems a little agitated....I think the baby is pushing on everything...poor thing....anyhow, here they are sorry about the light spot on the vulva pic...dont know what happened there...LOL


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh, the poor thing looks so uncomfortable!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

She is....covered in dirt too...she's been lying down almost all day....I give up with the grooming...its sooo gross out there... thankfully they still have a couple drier areas to hangout in...and Annie looks forward to her stall at night


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

I totally screwed up the poll I was trying to start i cant figure out how to delete it and start over....any suggestions?


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Look at that belly! I bet she's just miserable. Poor girl!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

anniegirl said:


> I totally screwed up the poll I was trying to start i cant figure out how to delete it and start over....any suggestions?


Maybe contact a mod, they can also change the thread title after the baby arrives so everyone knows there are baby pictures to view.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Subbing! I keep forcing myself to wait until foaling seems inevitable with these silly girlies... Why are all the mares holding out so long this year??? It's driving me crazy! Anywho, anytime now, Annie!!!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

ok I fixed the poll....so lets see what ya'll think!!! Im trying to kill time here...:think:


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks like you don't have too much longer to wait Prayers for a safe foaling,we'll be checking in for updates:wink:


----------



## CupidsBlessing (Jun 25, 2011)

I am so ready to see this foal!!!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

So am IIIIIIII!!!!!!!! LOL...this mare is killing me!!!! Im getting so excited tho...I know it wont be long...


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

subbing!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Update? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Nothing new...except she has been quite rude the last couple days...almost knocked me over trying to get into her stall tonight....she was circling around very agitated tonight instead of eating her treats....her poor udders cannot get any fuller and she pins her ears at me now when I try to touch them....even calked her leg!! Who knows...crazy mare is driving me nuts!!!!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Maybe you will have a baby by morning!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

I doubt it....Ill be surprised if I have a baby by christmas...LOL I even stopped my 3am checks....now its just 8pm, midnight fight with the skunk, and then 6am when I go in to let her out....LOL


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

We have you and KMC's foal left. Feed your mares chinese food! Just give us a foal!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

I say Mexican food! Lol! Come on baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

LOL...I will order some up...immediately!!! we still have Red Cedar's too....and she is gonna owe me 500 carrots when Sizzle goes first!!!  What I dont understand is why Annie has been leaking for a week now....and crustier than a gramma told to stay up past 7pm...she is a maiden....I wasn't expecting the signs she has been showing...let alone her making me WAIT SOOOOO LONGGGG!!!!! I just came in from checking on her....she didnt even look up from her hay......ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Holy Goodness! Still no Annie baby?! You know, Sizzle and Annie are going to foal on the same night, and we'll have to send each other 500 carrots because we won't know who foaled at what time. BAHAHAHA!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

OK Annie! Give it up, stop being a baby hoarder!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

LOLOL I would actually crap my pants if that happened Red Cedar!!!!! Im going out in a few to put Annie up for the night...I was out around 5pm picking the paddock and she was standing on the manure pile pawing like she was on her way to china....god help me....she is still holding her tail way up and actiing like she is going to pee but nothing comes out...poor girl...


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

She's gonna sneak and pop that baby when you least expect it I bet! Mares are such bi......er..big jerks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

If she is digging to china and squatting to pee she's either going to foal soon or is colicing so either way I'd be keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes I know! Im watching her like a hawk...she is still eating like a cow...she isnt pawing constantly...but still holding her tail up...I dont think she is colicing..she is still being her charming self otherwise...lol she is getting pushy...trying to convince me she needs more feed...lol and this morning she was up and a little frisky...backed into my gelding like they were on a date...LOL he was very confused...because she has very mean to him and ignoring him for the last while...LOL poor guy...hope she has a colt so he wont be outnumbered by crazy women!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Well, I'm ready to see her baby! So have a pep talk and let's get this show on the road!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

That's it...I'm taking Sizzle's cell phone privileges away. I just KNOW her and Annie are scheming. LOL! Come ON Annie girl! We're dying to meet your baby!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

LOL! I just came in from getting her ready for bed for the night...its starting to get milder here thankfully...the others were all outside laying in the hay...and Annie was standing inside her stall staring at the side door I always come through in the barn....she had a look on her face like.."WTH??? you're late....where is my supper woman????"...keep in mind she can go in and out of the stall all day..they all can...until I put her in at night after I clean it out and put fresh bedding etc in....I had to laugh...nothing much has changed with her...her udders are still very full her backend is getting a little more squishy and she is grumpy...we have nice weather on the way next week...should be double digits every day...so this makes me very happy


----------



## Ambomoonu (May 8, 2012)

Red Cedar Farms and your mare look just like my mare udder belly everything. My mare is 347 days today! Was due in March... It's making me go crazy. I would love it if your mares foaled the same day as each other.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Finally it seems spring has sprung! Not nearly as nerve wracking when you're expecting a foal when you know it's warm enough outside.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes the weather makes me more at ease! Let's see some babies now! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok Annie, let that sucker out! Stop being so greedy! LOL


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Annie is a maiden right?


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes she is a maiden


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Just checking to make sure if I should wait a bit longer before I start pulling out my hair!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

NO! Join right in with the rest of us who are almost completely bald now from watching all these confounded MARES! :shock:

OH, and I may be having to dig up 500 carrots by morning....:happydance: Firing up the coffee pot now and settling on the couch for a loooonnnnngggg night of watching that mare of mine. ANNIE! Get in GEAR! You're supposed to foal BEFORE Sizzle!!!! :wink:


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

How is Annie tonight?? Any changes?


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

She's pretty much the same...very concerned about her food tonight...still does not like me trying to touch her udders...they are very hard and tight...she was swishing her tail quite a bit while I was putting fresh bedding in her stall tonight...I did find that odd...but she was still eating her feed like it was her last meal....lol


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Well piggy Dalilah gobbled her food down And ended up foaling hours later. So you never knowww..... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Well I'm glad Spring has finally arrived at your end of Canada. We just got a fresh dump of snow yesterday and today, like wth?! It's APRIL!!!

Hopefully Annie pops soon! I'm pretty excited to see what you get. Both mom and pop are lovely. Speaking of lovely, I don't know if we've seen any pictures of her recently... *cough*


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Any more updates??


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Maybe she's busy with a new baby!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Hope she's busy with a baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

It would be great if at least one of us was! LOL! Goooooo ANNIE!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

LOL...I had to leave early this morning to work...just got in..and was expecting to see a bunch of new foals on here!!!!!!!! Im going out in a few to snap some updated pics...its really windy and supposed to be a rainstorm coming tonight....maybe that'll get it out of her!!!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

I just came in from the paddock and got a few new pics....it might be hard to see but in the udder shots there is a drop of liquid on each teat...this has been going on for a while...when I first saw this I was very excited....that was like a week ago...LOL Also...there is a side view one of her...look closely...you can see that she is MOCKING MEEEEEEE!!!!! Its true!!! She's sticking her tongue out and laughing at me..:evil:... ha!...I stuck one in there of my little donkey Charlie too,...he has also grown tired of waiting for someone his size to play with...allthough you will notice he still has ALL HIS HAIR!!!!!!!! Anyhow, Annie was quite clingy...but Im pretty sure it's because she wants her evening feed...LOL she was still swishing her tail and squatting a bit...but who the heck knows:? anymore....


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Argh! I saw you posted and got all excited. Stupid mares. No offense annie.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

LOL tell me about it!!!!!!!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Also...can at least one more person vote on my poll???? its at a tie...and god help me I dont need one more thing to worry about....LMAOOO


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

She is so pretty! I am thinking Filly!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks!! She is a mess right now...you'd never know I groom her twice a day...its sooo disgusting out there right now and more rain on the way A filly would be nice..one of my friend's is a physic....she told me she is having a boy...with a big white blaze on his face....but she also said he would be here a month ago...so Im not really banking on that anymore...LOL


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

See the thing with mares is that they are completely unpredictable. Physic or not, you can't predict when a mare will foal.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

I wish I had a magician that would come to all of our houses and say bam there's your foal! Lmbo! Someone's gonna have one tonight.... Wonder which one its a pattern I think all week someone's had a baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

It's all a game to them, I'm tellin' ya. I love your li'l donk by the way!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks Red Cedar! He is my precious babe...he is very sweet and gentle...Annie is not a big fan of his tho...I tried to explain to her that he will be the babysitter when she needs a night out...she didnt really go for that.... and yes KymomoF3....SOMEBODY BETTER HAVE A FOAL TONIGHT!!!!!!! we gotta keep up with the pattern!!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

It's storming here now....so MAYBE........


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Wouldnt that be nice!!! We are supposed to get a rainstorm with high winds during the night here too...it hasnt started yet...just really windy....


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

OMGAWW he's precious!!!! If your donkey was a person:


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

EmsTNWalkers said:


> OMGAWW he's precious!!!! If your donkey was a person:
> 
> View attachment 152009


 BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! That's all Im gonna see now when I look at poor Charlie!!!!!!!!!! You just made my night!!:lol:


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

So what's up with Annie today? Any changes?


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Still acting the same....little drips from her udders...cranky but clingy at the same time if that makes sense..LOL she's doing the "come here go away" thing...I do think her tailhead could be a little looser...who knows??????? I have also noticed that she is staying away from the herd....she is usually stuck to my gelding....bossing him the whole time...but stuck to him none the less....yesterday and today I noticed she was always off the herself while the other 3 were in a group....


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Hoping it's going to be sometime this week for her....crazy mares! I guess they just like to make EVERYONE crazy. LOL!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

I can't stop thinking about that donkey with the wild eyebrows.


It sounds like she's just miserable and moody, hopefully that means she's ready to evict that baby!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

I hope sooooo!!!! I put her in tonight...she was so clingy she wouldnt let me put her hay out or fill her water without almost knocking me over!! Her feed was in her bucket too but she kept following me around...I can see the foal moving up alot higher than usual but its still quite active...i think she is just so uncomfortable she doesnt know what to do with herself...being a maiden I can only imagine what the poor girl is thinking I actually felt bad for her tonight...I can see she is uncomfortable and she seems confused about why...its like she thinks Im going to fix it so she wont leave me alone...


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

My mare was super clingy the day before her baby was born. So maybe....


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Well hope she has that filly tonight Yes I guessed Filly for your poll:lol::lol:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Where are these babies?!?!?! I am going crazy!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Where are these babies?!?!?! I am going crazy!


They're going to come out as yearlings 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

LOL!!! Still no change here...except the fact that Annie tried to jump clear over the wheelbarrow to get into her stall tonight...it was blocking the door way and I was cleaning it up and putting fresh bedding down....she wanted in so bad she took a running jump at it....lol she didn't quite make it....ended up knocking the whole thing over...stepping over the mess and walking calmly over to her bucket....scared the crap out of the others...I don't think they've seen her move that fast in a couple months....


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

I bet that was quite the sight! LOL!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Hahaha it's so funny when fatty mares think they can still move like they used to.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

LOL!!! It's so true...she had this moment of "superheroism" hahaha even she surprised herself...then she acted all cool like "what? I did that on purpose!"


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

I didn't come here for two days and still no foal? Thats it, she is not pregnant. She is fat and just likes most of the attention she is getting.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

LOL...I'm staring to think that myself horsecrazy!!! If I didn't see the foal moving so much I would swear she's faking it.....tonight I went out early to check on her when I got home and she was lying in the MUD!!!!!! I almost had a heartattack...turns out she just enjoys sending me over the edge....she got up and rushed into the barn...geeze...then I spent a half hour trying to clean her up...I just kept her in after that...its pouring rain...cold...and apparently we are supposed to get hit with freezing rain/snow tonight....UGHHHH


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Dalilah decided to foal on the one night when it dropped down into the 30's! It's like they pick the most inconvenient times. My daughter was sick and it was freezing cold. You should fake an injury, then that combined with the shatty weather she is sure to pop it out!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

At this point, I don't have to fake an injury...Im sure she's picked up on my "brain injury" by now....hahahaha


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

I voted for a filly but I thought mine was a filly too. And you know how that went....


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Annie, you on the other hand have no excuses like Sunshine, so give it up!!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Still no changes...Annie is eating lots...super grumpy and still tiny drips from her udders....we were hit bad with an ice storm the night before last and had no power all day yesterday...thought for sure she might give it up....but noooooo...


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

I owe you 500 carrots!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Hope everything is back to normal for you after having no power. That would have been super nerve racking. I don't know what the weather is doing this year. We just got another 5 cm of snow here and it is just wet and miserable. Hopefully Annie can at least hold on for a semi-warm day! And hopefully that day is soon!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

wow hope everyone is okay! We had a few tornado like weather for the past few days and thought mine would pop. I think she's just milking us for attention!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

I was POSITIVE Annie would foal before Sizzle! Annie, now it's YOUR turn. Give up that baby!!!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Now its snowing and -4....after all the ice turned to mud...this has been one of the most ridiculous winters I have ever seen....Annie is still the same...I did however notice tonight that the inside of her valva is a darker pinkish red then the usual light pink....her hips look more sunken in today as well....I really wanted her to foal after midnight tonight or before midnight tomorrow night...all of our horses are born on the 14th of the month...except Charlie... he is the 15th....thought it would be cool if the foal kept with calendar...who knows...Miss Annie is very grumpy...didn't want my daughter helping to groom her tonight...actually tried to kick out at her when she was brushing her belly...she hasn't pulled that one yet...


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Sounds like you may have a baby soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok, I'm throwing a date out there. April 17, that's when she will have it!! LOL. I'll die if she actually does.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

You'll die??? I'll actually pass out from shock!!!! I just came in from night check...she is the same...the only difference is she seemed to be circling in her stall...like my dog when he is getting ready to find his comfy spot on the edge of my bed...lol but she never did lie down...geeze...I swear she is making crap up now just to mess with my head....LOL


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Ems calles it, she is waiting for my birthday on April 17th!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Baby this morning?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

No baby  just one great big fat grumpy mare.....


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

So still no baby huh? Not here either. Hmmmm. Maybe we should bet. I bet you a for real small bag of apple treats that yours will foal first. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

You're on KyM!!!!! I just came in from checking on Miss grumpy pants...she seemed annoyed that I was there...lol...she was rubbing her butt on the stall door and kinda breathing heavy....so I just sat quietly for a few minutes and listened to her breathing...she isn't pawing or lying down or pacing tho...she settled down after a few minutes and went back to eating her hay....I think maybe she felt bad for me...just throwing out some fake labour so I will keep bringing the treats...lol I seriously don't know how she can get any bigger tho...its getting kind of concerning....Ill take to take some pics tmo in the daylight to show ya'll what I mean....her bag has def filled out at the back more as well ive noticed...I just want this to be over so I can move on...and start obsessing over the wellbeing of the baby....****!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Let's have some babies! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

She's waiting till the 17th! LOL


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

You're prob right Ems!!!!!! wouldn't that be funny?? one of my friends bdays is on the 19th...she keeps saying she is waiting for hers too!!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Lol fingers crossed!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Annie is just soaking up all the attention....she likes to PRETEND that it annoys her, but secretly she reveling in it all. LOL!
SOMEBODY JUST FOAL!!! I need my newborn baby fix! AAAKKK!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

No baby this morning...but I am keeping her in today...at least until I get back...she was standing with her tail straight up and still breathing funny...didn't even care that I was putting her feed in her pan when usually she is freaking out for it.....she ate it...but very casually...she rubbed her bum so much through the night that there was a ponytail of hair stuck on her water bucket hook!!! its raining and really windy here right now...and I have to go to my store for a few hours so I would just feel better knowing she is dry and safe...I don't want her having it in the paddock full of mud....Im not saying it will be today...but I def think she is on the homestretch


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Yay!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Sounds promising....and you're wise keeping her in for sure! Keeping my fingers crossed!!! squeeeeeee!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Woot woot! C'mon Annie girl!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Come on Annie its my birthday, make it your baby's birthday too!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Ems said today is the day! If she has this foal today, i will die! Cause she gave me the date 21st!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

No baby yet.....I really thought today was the day...this morning when I went to turn her out, she didn't even want her grain!! she was walking very weird...almost crooked leg if that makes sense...but it was so nice out I let her out anyways...I feel bad keeping her cooped up for too long....I checked on her throughout the day and she always seemed to be off on her own...but no baby....lol...Im going out shortly to put her in for the night...who knows.....not me that's for sure!!!!! we are supposed to get a big thunderstorm tmo...maybe then????


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Today is your day Annie!!!! Let's see that baby!

Happy b-day Eli!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

She will foal at exactly 11:59 tonight. I decree it.

And thanks Ems


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Maybe she's having it and that's why we haven't heard anything in the last few hours....


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

No baby....terrible storm last night and today...tornado took out an entire barn on the sideroad over from us!!! still not a lot of changes with miss grumpy pants...swishing her tail like there is a swarm of bees on her butt...and peeing a lot...but short squirts...and tonight I noticed her poop was loose....again...who the heck knows!!!!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Maybe..... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Annie....you disappoint... >_<


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

LOL!!!! Ya...I actually thought it would be yesterday... our farmer neighbour was over and was like "um...I think your mare is in labour"...I was like...." um...she's been doing that all day...."...lol this is getting ridiculous!!!!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

She's having braxton hicks lol


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Prob!! lol


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

If it is a colt, you can name him Braxton in memory of your long nights of a seemingly endless labor


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Lol! I like Braxton! It will all soon be over and we will be like what just happened?!?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

I cant even imagine how poor Annie feels....I can't believe she has held out this long!!!! I keep expecting to see four little legs in the morning when I go out there....but nope....


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Subbing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Yes Braxton hahahahaa!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Give up your hostage!!!! We'll give you carots and whatever else you want!!! Just give us the babay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

I put her out in the rain this morning before I went to work....She is going stir crazy being left in....if she drops it in the mud while Im at work...so be it....


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Maybe she will!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

She has milk leaking down her legs...wouldn't surprise me!!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

If she's set on having it in the lot then she's going to keep that sucker in there until she can! I was worried with Dalilah but honestly it would have been safer for her do foal outside than in that stall. The only reson I had her up is because it was 32 out and there were several other mares in the lot with her, and I worried about her not being able to get where she wanted or being bothered.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Parts of the paddock where she is, is very muddy, Im just afraid the poor little thing wont be able to stand up in it!!! She can go into the barn if she chooses...but I know she prob wont...lol


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Well if you come home to something like this, make sure you hose it off first before you tell us what color it is! ****!!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Ha! That's what mine will look like too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Finally something is going right!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

OMG Ems!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's exactly what Im afraid of!!!LOL..We are supposed to get snow tonight.....I just put Annie in...her bag is even bigger if that's possible!!and the inside of her hoo-haa is dark red!!!!! so maybe...just maybe we are approaching the light at the end of the tunnel!! she was pawing quite a bit...I actually thought she wanted her grain so I moved a little quicker to get it...but when I put it down...she just kept pawing...and wouldn't even sniff her feed....I swear this mare will be the death of me....now I think maybe I should start checking through the night...


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

I think a night check may be a good thing..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Ya..I haven't been doing them for a while...just the midnight and then about 6:00 when I go to turn her out...guess ill do the 3am check for the next couple nights...see what happens....I have to work at the store all weekend...im guessing she will have it...lol


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't think next couple nights will be necessary.....I bet she foals tonight!!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Well....here is what I came out to this morning at 6!!!!! he is finally here!!!! Let me officially present to you..."Annie's Two Step Soda" Soda has long legs man!! no wonder he took so long!!!!!! I don't see any paint markings and looks like he has the dorsal stripe his daddy has....he is very cute...but Im a tad biased right now!!!!!!!! Annie is doing very well..she is a wonderful mommy!!!!! Soda is nursing well and still working on how his legs work!!!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

GOOD GOING ANNIE! He's beautiful!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awe congrats! Not a lick of white on him I see. Red Dan perhaps?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Awe! Beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

He is so cute! I can't believe he is solid! He looks so big!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Yay!!!!! FINALLY!! Congratulations on a beautiful colt!!! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh, and he looks like a beautiful red dun


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! Im just so glad its over...lol the vet is on his way to give them both a check over and Soda his needles and ya....the only white I can see is a very small star on his forehead....I was kinda hoping for some paint markings...but sire was a red dun....guess he looks like daddy


----------



## cowgirlup24 (Dec 11, 2011)

What a stunning foal! I have been stalking these foaling threads since I'm heavily pregnant myself and have nothing else to do.lol Been anxiously waiting to see when Miss Annie would finally give up her little cutie and was excited to see I checked in at the right time  Congrats to you and mama. Love his name


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

He's a solid little thing, concrats.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Oh wow! Gorgeous! Yay Annie! Congratulations on your new arrival he is very handsome! The name Soda is rather cute as well ;-)
Glad all went well for you and Annie.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

So beautiful. He's like Cinny, he is so beautiful that the addition of spots would just be too much beauty for anyone to handle!!!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

He's a cutie!


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Congrats! I know you must be so relieved. What a cutie!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats! He is so cute and leggy


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

Congrats!! Looks like Annie decided she didn't want to add any frosting to her little cake that she baked lol. Though I'm not a fan of red based, still a lovely colt! More pictures a must, can't wait to have my little foal as well. Hopefully I get just as lucky with a colt 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats he's adorable!!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Congrats on your HANDSOME red dun colt!!!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Soda is settling in nicely...vet check was all good...Annie was very good about the vet being in there with him The vet said he was in great shape and is a very solid boy! Annie checked out good and is still eating like she hasn't dropped him yet...lol Soda is very curious...follows me while Im picking out the stall and already loves his scratches...I think we will all sleep well tonight!!!! Thanks again for all the kind wishes everyone


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah yeah, brag about that thing called good sleep... What's that like anyway? It's been two months since I got real good sleep.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Finally! He is adorable!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

LOL Kym!!!!! it will happen when you least expect it !!!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Yay congrats! 

For the record I'm pretty sleep deprived. LOL


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

YAY, a little boy! First time I've guessed a gender correctly this spring! Lol! What a little stunner! I love his dorsal line. Congrats!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Here are this morning's cuteness pics Soda is doing what he does best...sleeping! He is such a little doll...the sun is shining here...I may be tempted to take him and Annie out to the outdoor arena to stretch their legs later


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

What a cute little boy. I am sure he is already spoiled. I know you must be thrilled.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you yes....he is quite the hit here at the farm...all the neighbours, some from two sideroads over had to come have a peek at him already!! He's been really good with all the commotion, so has Annie He loves to sniff my hair and try and nibble my ears ...lol crazy guy...not shy that's for sure!!


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

He heard all the bribing you were doing to mom to spit him out. He is well used to your voice by now


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Ha ha!!! probably!!!! God knows I tried to negotiate with her for weeks!!!!


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well congrats again. I know you have to be so relieved. He is beautiful. Bandit has started hollering when he sees me but I think he now equates me with feed.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Aweee...yea they pick up on that one pretty fast!!!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Adorable! Congrats! And hopefully the weather smartens up. Winter doesn't seem to want to leave this year.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Well done Anniegirl! He is PERFECT - what a beautiful colour! Can't wait to see him grow up


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks Merlot!!! he is such a darling....we put his new halter on today and groomed him ...he just loves attention!!!!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

awwwww, just promise me this - NEVER leave the halter on him!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

NEVERRR!!! None of our horses have halters on...only if they are being worked, groomed etc...always supervised!!! Im a firm believer in that!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Such a cutie pie!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh my gosh he's so adorable!!!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

thank you


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh wow! How did I miss this! Congrats! D


----------



## txlovemyhorses (Jan 2, 2013)

What a handsome boy Congratulations!!!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks so much...he is quite the character...we are going to take him and Annie outside to the arena today...should be funny to watch!! he is bunny hopping all over the stall ...he thinks he is pretty talented...LOL!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Well the outing today did not go as planned...Annie could not wait to get out of the stall and had no problem marching out regardless if Soda was following or not....which he chose not to...lol. it took some coaching but he finally ventured out of the stall and into the grooming area of the barn..where he cautiously inspected everything...over a twenty minute period...he managed to venture to the doorway of the barn...but would not go outside...even tho mommy was standing 20 feet away eating grass!!!! Annie was so relaxed I actually couldn't believe it...as long as she could turn and see him in the barn...she continued to chew the grass and enjoy the fresh air! So I just stayed with him and let him walk around, learning about pressure and release...overall..it was still a good learning session, Annie got some fresh air and Soda learned there is a big world outside his stall!! We will try again tomorrow and see if we can wonder a bit further...baby steps  Annie didn't want to go back in...lol and I'm just really shocked that he did not run after her, and stayed with me and poked around slowly...I know every foal is different...and I guess its even more different when its yours


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

LOL Anniegirl, what a complete opposite to Merlot and Son, She had her nose GLUED to his rump for the first month even though he did his darndest from the MINUTE he was on his feet to gallop off and explore!
They are just so much fun you enjoy


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks Merlot!! I was totally expecting the opposite to happen!!! I was worried that Annie would be so concerned about his whereabouts that she wouldn't be able to relax at all...turns out she was more concerned about the grass!!!! Poor Soda wanted to go out so bad....but couldn't get up the nerve to do it!!!! and the funny thing was...I was expecting Annie to turn and call to him or something!! but nope...she just turned her head to make sure we were still in her sight...and that was good enough...LOL


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

More pics pleases! ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

HorseLovinLady said:


> More pics pleases! ;-)


I second this!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

I third this! ^^^ If thats even a word


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Im going to take some this afternoon of him on another adventure outside of his stall!!! Now that I know what to expect, I can have the camera close by yesterday I was more worried about what He and Annie were going to do that I left the camera on the back deck...lol


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Here are a few quick ones from this afternoon...we are going out shortly to try the outside adventure!!! In these photos, my daughter and husband are giving Soda some love and one of poor Uncle Jasper who just wants to sneak a sniff


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Wooo big boy already!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Awww love the pics! he is so cute!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, what cute pics!! What are your plans for him, are you gonna keep him?


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks HLL and yes, we plan to keep him...he is probably going to be the only foal on the farm...at least for a long while. He will be gelded as soon as its time and we will train him to be an all around horse


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That sounds like an awesome plan Annie. He sure is a cute little ******.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Cool! Now we can watch him grow up!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

O MY SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! I missed the big day, but I'm so relieved that she FINALLY had this big handsome fella! Congratulations all around!!!! YAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks RedCedar!!! Yes...Miss Annie finally gave him up!!! he is five days old today...I can't believe how curious and friendly he is!! We have certainly lucked out!! Annie is very casual about the whole thing too...she is very relaxed and doesn't mind us spending as much time with him as we like, which really helps


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Well...today...Mr. Soda was convinced...he is a big boy now!!! What a great day we had from start to finish he was able to run and play in the big ring for a few hours...and learn what a visit from the Ferrier is all about!!! he is truly a precious gem sent straight from heaven I just can't believe that at his such young age of only 6 days...he is so smart and willing to learn. Annie is to thank for that im sure...she has taught him so much already...I don't mean to ramble...but my heart just can't get any fuller  anyhow...here are some pics from Soda's big adventure


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

a few more...lol


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

What a little handsome man!! And he really wants that hat!! LOL


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Haha! That's cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

How cute!!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Great photos! He is getting so big so fast! Just a handsome guy you got there. ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hahah! Love the flying one! He is a handsome little chappy! Love his colouring!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

He looks like a farrier nibbler ha ha


----------



## 2manypets (Mar 28, 2011)

OH MY! He's so cute! Love him biting the farriers butt and trying to get his hat to!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Haha! Love the farrier pics! What a cute little guy!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Two Step Soda is 2 weeks old today!!! He gets to meet his Aunt and Uncles and learn what it means to be in the big boy club!!! I was so worried about him touching the electric fence...but he touched it once...didn't even move his feet...he just lifted his head and snorted...then didn't go near it again....another issue I no longer have to lose sleep over...LOL He is growing so fast and very curious and playful...Annie is so relaxed...even today with the rest of the herd in with them...she stayed close for about 10 minutes...then wandered over to the feeder and let him play with the others!!! Anyhow...here are some pics from today's adventure!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

and a few more...again...lol


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Wow! What a handsome little man! Adorable photos! It's the life and times of Soda, too cute!!!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Awww! I can hardly remember when Takala was that size! Watch out, they grow up to be monsters! I guess she's just blessed with the spots of an Appaloosa, the coat of a Shetland, and the body of the cobbiest cob. Even without any tobiano or the like, that little guy couldn't have turned out any more perfect! You'll certainly have fun with him, and I will choose a smart horse over an airhead any day, and to be given one by chance is even more special.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Today's cute pic of the day He is growing so fast...I hate leaving him during the day...I feel like I'm missing out on so much...LOL


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Try leaving for months at a time  he is lovely!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

He is really pretty!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Soda will be a whole month old this coming Saturday!!! Time has passed so quickly...he is a pro now with knowing what he can and cant do out with the herd My gelding Jasper has been a doll with him, Soda is constantly climbing on him and he is very gentle with nudging him off when he has had enough...my daughter's pony mare however...just shoots him the evil eye and he moves on!!! Anyhow..here are some pics from last night


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

That last pic is so sweet....he look so innocent just peeking around the door


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh good Lord... colts are sooooo sassy!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

LOL! I know!!!! He learned in a quick hurry that he can do pretty much anything he wants to my gelding...but stay away from the pony mare...lol he still tries tho..haha


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

I LOVE his head, his eyes remind me of that of a deer. Looks like he has a ton of personality to go with those charms. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you QC...he really is a doll!! a tad spunky...lol but learning well


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hehe cute little monkey


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

"Son! How many times have I told you ......"


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

That's EXACTLY it!!!!!!! bahahahahaha


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

He is so cute. They grow so fast.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

texasgal said:


> "Son! How many times have I told you ......"


 LOVE his tail! He really thinks he is a dude eh?:wink:


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

LOL!!! Yes he sure does!!I can't believe how "outgoing" he is..LOL


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

New to your thread, so belated congrats on your VERY lovely wee guy. I'm so captivated by him. He's gorgeous. Keep up with all the photos, won't you... he surely has some fans!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you "Ohmy"...he certainly is keeping me on my toes!!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

So yesterday Soda and the others were let into the big paddock to play. He was so very excited...galloped around for quite some time Thought I would share a few pics....shocking!!! Anyhow, here they are


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Aww he is so adorable! I love the picture of him showing his little baby teeth. LOL What a cutie.


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love his little mane sticking up. Does he look like he will stay red dun? He looks like he is a stinker. 
Bandit is going to be a golden buckskin. Poor guy has such a heavy coat in Fla.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

So cute! 

Is that donkey pregnant or super obese?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats!! What a darling boy!!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

LOL...no the donkey is not pregnant..its a gelding...and he isn't really that large...his hair makes him look much larger than he actually is


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Soda is 6 and a half weeks old already!! I can't believe how much he has grown! He is starting to shed out a bit and is doing very well...stays out overnight with Annie and the rest of the herd now...he is clearly a "Big Boy" now. He comes running and whinnying to me when he sees me...its pretty cute Anyhow, here are a couple pics from this morning.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

He's definitely got some substance! What a handsome boy!


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

He is so cute. They learn so fast who has the best fingernails.  I apparently scratch better than my daughter. He is going to be a big boy looks like.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you Druydess!! I'm so happy with him!! He is quick to join in when im working any of the others...its pretty funny to watch..Im going to try a get a video of him soon doing his version of "ring work"...which translates to running wildly over the tarp and attacking the big ball!! LOL


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Awww. He is so cute! And I will admit I am jealous of the grass (we live in the desert, so...)!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

He's just beautiful. They grow so fast...


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Soda is two months old already!! He is getting so big and has really calmed down in the last few weeks. can't keep him clean though...drives me nuts!!!here's a few quick ones from yesterday...


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Holy smokes did he get big!! Good looking fella.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

I knowww!!! Im surprised how big he is too!!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Boy, he sure is getting BIG!!!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

He has gotten so big! I love the fact that he's a chunky monkey though


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

He is 3 weeks older than my colt and Soda makes Cowboy look really small! Soda looks great 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

ZOMG he is HUGE!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's so handsome ag!! I think you need to update your status though lol. ;-)


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Soda is 3 months old now!!!!!! He is changing every day!! He is such a good boy!Loves to play with all his toys and really learning to be independent, his colour is really coming in dark! thought id update you all with a few pics


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Love the pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

He is just bloody massive!! What are you feeding him?!?!?? That mare must be churning out Supergrow noms for that giant bub!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww he keeps getting cuter and cuter!!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

LOL EquineBovine!!! He certainly eats a lot!! He is on hay/grass and also gets 1 feeding a day of "Mare and Foal" pellets, plus good ole mamma!! I cant believe how big he is either!!! He is going to be one solid young man!!


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

He is such a handsome young man! Love the picture of him and his toy


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

*Soda is 4months old!*

Soda turned 4months yesterday...he is doing great!! We are starting to work..well play..lol separate from Annie...and visa versa...neither of them mind being separated for short periods of time and they both seem to focus much better one on one. Soda is getting so big and his colour is coming in so beautifully...he leads nicely and stands quietly for grooming etc. I'm very proud of him and how brave he is to try new things.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice Nice Boy! More pictures please! He is just toooo cute! 

I think he may be bigger then Wrecker? She just turned 5 months last week. (I though she was big...Hahaha)


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

He is certainly bigger than I thought he would be at this age!!! I think he has his father's big butt!!! I cant believe Wrecker is 5months old already too!! Seems like just yesterday we were all pacing the floor waiting for our babes!!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh my gosh, he is just the cutest thing! I didn't read the whole thread, but what are your plans for him?


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow, he is only 12 days older than my colt and he makes Cowboy look small 

I love Sodas color!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

He is going to be an all around boy He is our farm's first and probably last foal,,,so he will stay with us forever!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh my gosh, that's so sweet!! Congrats again 8D I'll have to keep my eye on this thread, to see how he progresses


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Just read your entire thread! I am currently playing the waiting game for my maiden mare.......Congratulations on a beautiful, healthy colt! He is perfect!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks Teeallmee!! the waiting game is not fun at all..i remember those days/nights....happy foaling!!!!!!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

He's beautiful! I can't believe it's been so long already! I remember our daily updates and pics of horse boobies and such lol!!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

LOL time sure does fly!!! I cant believe im starting to thing about winter blankets and rainsheets already


----------



## Stirrup (Aug 25, 2013)

Oou. Dat booty. He sure is a handsome boy!


----------

